# Looking for feedback on Rainshadow blanks



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

I recently built a rod using a Rainshadow RX6 SP 843 (inshore popping rod blank) - 7 ft version. Fished with it several times topwaters, plastics and croakers, and literally loved its action across all those applications. Last weekend I was fishing and caught a small trout and when I was reeling it in the top 2 1/2" broke off. I've only fished with it several times, and I really take care of my rods, so was wondering if this was an anomaly or if anyone else out there has experienced anything similar. Reason I am asking is because I really love the blank but would rather not build another and find a similar problem. Given the warranty aspects ($30 plus shipping them the rod) my best plan is to simply shorten the rod to 6'9" and call it a day, but not sure how much the loss of 3"s will affect its action. Happy to hear anyone's thoughts. thanks.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

You can sleeve it to fix it. If youâ€™ve fished it several times, itâ€™s very unlikely that it was a defect in the blank. Something hit it or it was crushed. I just had my favorite rod (Rainshadow Immortal) break right at the first guide. I let my little one play with it, and that was a mistake. I went to put it in the car and the tip just folded over. It sucks, but itâ€™s not Rainshadowâ€™s fault. Rods break, and all you can do is fix or rebuild


----------



## Colorado River Rat (Oct 7, 2010)

I've only had 2 Rainshadows break on people. Both were rough play and involved a truck bed... a chain was dropped on it while it was in the truck bed. :headknock


----------



## ChrisCook (May 13, 2013)

Only Rainshadows I have had break involved car doors, big guys falling into them on the boat in rod holder, and trees at boat ramps. They are great blanks and the SP843 is almost bullet proof in my opinion. Id say it was likely crushed, maybe the guides wrapped too tight. Got any pics?


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

ChrisCook said:


> Only Rainshadows I have had break involved car doors, big guys falling into them on the boat in rod holder, and trees at boat ramps. They are great blanks and the SP843 is almost bullet proof in my opinion.


It could be caused by more than one issue. A guide wrapped a little too tight along with an angler "high sticking" a rod could lead to a failure where if only one of these conditions occur, it may not. I consider "high sticking" anything much over a 90 degree bend when landing/fighting a fish, especially when using braid due to the no stretch factor...The SP843 is a darn good blank. To the OP, shorten up and see what happens. I'd do that before any attempt at sleeving the broken piece. YMMV


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

3" is a lot off the tip of that blank. It will probably cast/fish OK with live bait because you typically use a slower casting stroke. If you really liked the way it worked the topwaters and plastics you will notice the difference. Having said that put a new tip on it and give it a try.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, I appreciate all the feedback. to answer a few questions, the break occurred about a 1/2 inch above the last guide wrap so it wasn't the wrap. that said, i'm satisfied that it was not associated with any flaw, so notwithstanding that I am very careful with my rods it likely got hurt someplace along the way (as I was filed testing it, as it was something I built for my son graduation present - UT themed). I will say the break was rather clean - no splintering - so i'll just take off the last guide and put a new tiptop on it and call it a day. More field testing to see how it works without 2 - 3". Again, thanks for all the opinions, much appreciated. I will take a pic and post just to close this out.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wow, thanks for the good advice... NOT!*



Originalrodbuilder said:


> #1 overpriced, and like the Lana Del Rey song Born to Die, all graphite rods are born to Break. I made graphite rods since they came out in the early 80s and I was amazed at the ease of breakage, nothings changed. if you want a light rod then use graphite and pay the price, I wont even try to build trout rods anymore ,but if I did it would be fiberglass. say what you want ,but try and outfish me. over 40 years rod building my rods catch state records , tons of marlin, tarpon, sails, swords, Bluefin, and yellowfin. Trout are fun to catch don't over think the rod you use , just have fun


 Such negativity! This isn't the 80s and graphite rods have improved greatly since then. Yes, some of the best blanks are very light and very strong, when handled with care and fished correctly. These are not sling out a croaker, crack another beer, sit in a boat type rods. Yes I'm sure your old fiberglass rods will do just fine with that, even the old Abu 5000D reels filled with Shakespeare or Big Game mono were envied by many Zebo users, but not today. Yes they all will break, even the fiberglass rods. But it would be a hard sell to try and make a living selling that old technology today.

Btw, Raishadow blanks are some of the most affordable and best made and they sell everything from the highest modulus high tech graphite, to Eglass graphite and fiberglass blends to full fiberglass for heavy offshore applications like you mentioned above (even though not related to the OPs issue lol). My .05 :cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

teamfirstcast said:


> Such negativity! This isn't the 80s and graphite rods have improved greatly since then. Yes, some of the best blanks are very light and very strong, when handled with care and fished correctly. These are not sling out a croaker, crack another beer, sit in a boat type rods. Yes I'm sure your old fiberglass rods will do just fine with that, even the old Abu 5000D reels filled with Shakespeare or Big Game mono were envied by many Zebo users, but not today. Yes they all will break, even the fiberglass rods. But it would be a hard sell to try and make a living selling that old technology today.
> 
> Btw, Raishadow blanks are some of the most affordable and best made and they sell everything from the highest modulus high tech graphite, to Eglass graphite and fiberglass blends to full fiberglass for heavy offshore applications like you mentioned above (even though not related to the OPs issue lol). My .05 :cheers:


I agree Batson is the best most affordable blanks available. 3 inches on a tails rod will make a difference in the action and sensitivity. A popping rod it should be ok. I would build another one. I will sell you the components to build one time at wholesale it would be about $50

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

teamfirstcast said:


> Such negativity! This isn't the 80s and graphite rods have improved greatly since then. Yes, some of the best blanks are very light and very strong, when handled with care and fished correctly. These are not sling out a croaker, crack another beer, sit in a boat type rods. Yes I'm sure your old fiberglass rods will do just fine with that, even the old Abu 5000D reels filled with Shakespeare or Big Game mono were envied by many Zebo users, but not today. Yes they all will break, even the fiberglass rods. But it would be a hard sell to try and make a living selling that old technology today.
> 
> Btw, Raishadow blanks are some of the most affordable and best made and they sell everything from the highest modulus high tech graphite, to Eglass graphite and fiberglass blends to full fiberglass for heavy offshore applications like you mentioned above (even though not related to the OPs issue lol). My .05 :cheers:


I could not have replied any better then you have right here.... ***. I was simply asking a question about a blank I love and will build upon again. That guy's response was out of bounds.... thanks for your backing. this is why folks don't post on this forum any longer.... I'm about to turn 60 (as you can see from my avatar), and this guys speaks to me like this was/is my first rodeo.... off to rebuild! and thanks for all the proper posts/suggestions to my original post/request.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

As much as "we" (me included) don't like to admit it, sometimes we abuse a blank. From what you wrote in OP, I doubt the blank was defective.


----------



## captain sandbar (Dec 9, 2011)

You are a narcissistic egotist, I hope the fish Gods continue to bless you as the best fisherman on the planet, and would likely think of yourself as being able to out fish Jesus himself, because you are "too good". I simply asked for thoughts on a blank from experience - if you don't own or know of the blank go to another thread and spew your BS. With this, I am gone. it is likely that the blank was injured somewhere along the line. As said before - I thank everyone else for their thoughts and opinions. to you my friend, go forth and out fish and continue to be who you are because it sounds like the only person that would enjoy fishing with you is yourself. Good bye!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks now I have coffee all over my monitor. I thought it was just me getting that vibe. LMBO.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Hahaha....this is a popcorn and soda thread.

I used to deal with people that worked on their own vehicles as well as other peoples vehicles. My favorite thing was to have an older mechanic tell me they have been doing it for 30 years and they know what they are doing and I was wrong. 

My response was pretty much the same every time....just because you have been doing it 30 years does not mean you are doing it right. 

I love to hear old men say how long they have been doing stuff and know that they are just old and set in their ways. You realize that no matter how simply you break it down and explain it to them.....you will always be wrong and they are the only one that knows anything. At this point you smile and ignore them. They love it when you look at them like they are 5 cans short of a 6 pack. Hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Originalrodbuilder said:


> like I said your graphite is going to break, no way around it. and if you like to prove a point I will outfish you with a shakespear ugly stick with a 6000 and a spoon and you can choose what you want to use. and I haven't used my fiberglass for live bait in over 30 years, im too good with lures, and not the lure of the day either from academy. I wasn't knocking your graphite choice ,just giving you expert advice on rods. really everyone on this site wants to be told a lie to comfort them


That is so not true. Graphite is going to break if you fish the rod is a fair statment, just because you have had bad results with graphite does not mean that the other half a million fishermen will break one. If you are chasing trophy trout like the guides on my pro staff a fiberglass rod is not light or sensitive enough to get it done. Unless you are a croker soaker ugly stick works there. Pro staff hard at work here is a few hogs









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

"I can also give you some pointers on how to type on a keyboard or what ever your using to send these crazy posts, guess this is the new written language we have to learn to use , just like the busted up useless graphite rods. oh well I tried , I guess I can rest easy knowing there are many busted rods in the future for the graphite users"


You are old and set in your ways. Just because you have been doing it for 40 years means very little. Let me make it simple for you to understand....you sir offered absolutely worthless advice. I hope that is simple enough for you to comprehend, but probably not.

Thank you for the comical responses though...it's funny stuff


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originalrodbuilder said:


> I can also give you some pointers on how to type on a keyboard or what ever your using to send these crazy posts, guess this is the new written language we have to learn to use , just like the busted up useless graphite rods. oh well I tried , I guess I can rest easy knowing there are many busted rods in the future for the graphite users


Dude, what color is the sun in your world? Your'e a legend in your own mind.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Originalrodbuilder said:


> .
> sorry that you prob only started using trout rods after graphite was introduced and you know no better.


 No apologies necessary, given the quickly diminishing reputation of the source. I'm done troll.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

High end rod blanks offer exceptional sensitivity, little weight, at a premium price. In my experience they are also fragile. I reluctantly built a SCV St Croix rod for a buddy that is very hard on his gear. He broke it in less than 3 trips. A lot of fisherman lift fish into the air with the rod tip taking the bend to almost 180 degrees and high modulus blanks don't like that. 

All that being said, it's all I fish with and will fish with. Batson makes great blanks and I would build another one on that blank if that action is what you like. I love the PointB line and after 3 breaks I've switched to the Batson Eternity. It's been bullet proof so far but heard it might be going away.....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

B&C said:


> High end rod blanks offer exceptional sensitivity, little weight, at a premium price. In my experience they are also fragile. I reluctantly built a SCV St Croix rod for a buddy that is very hard on his gear. He broke it in less than 3 trips. A lot of fisherman lift fish into the air with the rod tip taking the bend to almost 180 degrees and high modulus blanks don't like that.
> 
> All that being said, it's all I fish with and will fish with. Batson makes great blanks and I would build another one on that blank if that action is what you like. I love the PointB line and after 3 breaks I've switched to the Batson Eternity. It's been bullet proof so far but heard it might be going away.....


You are correct buy all you can

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

B&C said:


> A lot of fisherman lift fish into the air with the rod tip taking the bend to almost 180 degrees and high modulus blanks don't like that. .


..exactly!! You wouldn't take your Mustang to go mud boggin, same as you shouldn't "high stick" a carbon fiber (graphite) blank.


----------

